# Грыжа дисков L5-S1, задние протрузии L4-L5



## Thesd64 (16 Окт 2021)

Доброго времени суток. Осенью прошлого года поднимал тяжести с отцом, делали ремонт в квартире. Спустя месяц начались сильные тянущие боли в ноге, а точнее по задней поверхности бедра. Позже прокололи комбилипен и артрозан, спустя где то месяц боли прошли. В августе этого года боли появились снова. Теперь не помогает ничего от слова совсем. Чего только мать мне не колола. К врачу ходил, назначили дексаметазон в/в струйно, ксефокам, эуфиллин артра мсм и сирдалуд на ночь - не помогло. Пошёл к платном неврологу. Сказала пройти мрт желательно ну и пока что продолжать лечиться. Сделал мрт, результаты привожу. Капельницы чуть чуть помогли, теперь боли уменьшились при сидении и ходьбе немного. Но спать не могу без таблеток, эффект проходит боль нарастает. Сейчас назначен дексаметазон в/в струйно, берлитион 300 №10, маннит в/в, сирдалуд на ночь 2 мг, нимика 2 р в день, и карбамазепин 2 р день + электрофорез с карипазимом пока что 5 дней. Вообщем как мне лучше уснуть ночью, боли с левой стороны поясницы и отдают в икру и бедро. Не сказать что бы прям сильные как раньше но спать мешают. И стоит ли думать об операции с этим результатом мрт?


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2021)

@Thesd64, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2021)

И где МРТ? Лучше диск.


----------



## Thesd64 (16 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. На данный момент с диска не могу предоставить данные, сейчас только фотографию мрт.



https://imgur.com/mgOJ71e


Вот ссылка на фотографию, размер слишком большой что бы сюда прикрепить её. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2021)

Поперечные срезы не попали, но грыжа есть, и слева.
Теперь про операцию:

1. Идти на операцию или пробовать консервативное лечение?

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим от боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то, тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить, конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет". 
А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного. То есть боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и Вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.
И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена), если его 3 месяца нет на работе. Ни себе, ни работодателю, ни государству, ни семье. Три месяца дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.
Ну, а в семье-тут у кого как.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. 
Кривой, больной, охающий, но на работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать Вам.

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно, как Вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!


----------



## Thesd64 (16 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, на работе пока что больничный на 2 недели.
об операции сразу подумал, ибо ко всему этому диабетик с 1 типом может и из за этого (хотя вряд ли) но жировая дистрофия по Modic меня настораживает
невролог сказала об операции, якобы если уже и назначенное лечение не поможет то оперироваться перед этим консультация с нейрохирургом. но назначенное лечение явно не помогает от слова "совсем" . эффект обезболивающих проходит и боль нарастает, самое интересно что в одно и то же время ночью где то в 4 часа боли начинаются. а без сирдалуда и обезболивающих я вообще спать наверно не буду.


----------



## Кати (16 Окт 2021)

@Thesd64, я Вам ,как человек сделавший операцию могу сказать , что я живу без боли ,от операции 1,5 года .  Я не врач ,что бы советовать . Но вот по симптомам ... Как - то не до операции . Болит - это когда загибаешься ,не помогают рецептурные препараты - боль не то что не снимают ,она не проходит ,от слова совсем ! Радикулоишемия S1 - . бедро - сплошная судорога от неё на стенку лезешь , голень - ткань падет - как тысячи игол впиваются, стопа половина онемевшая не чувствует почти холодное ,горячее , половина жутко болит ,; ходить могла боком волоча ногу приставным шагом . Сидеть никак ,стоять никак , спать - полусидя с подушкой под голени по 20 мин за ночь намазав бедро капсикамом ,натерев его горячей водой ( одна боль затмевала другую, можно было успеть уснуть ) .Секвестрированная L5-S1. Если что- 6 лет грыжи ,  последние два года обострения по 6-7 раз в год. До туалета ползком , не так чихнула - прострел . Болело ,ныло постоянно ! Но это рай! с тем  ,что я описала выше . Это так ,что бы понять нужна Вам операция или нет .  И прошу прощения ,что влезла )


----------



## Thesd64 (16 Окт 2021)

@Кати, да всё хорошо, к чему извинения)) Просто я впервые с этим столкнулся и думал сильнее зубной боли ничего нет
при чихании кстати тоже прострелы были, сейчас они как то мягче стали что ли возможно из за таблеток и капельниц. Кстати боли при сидении сейчас нет от слова совсем, раньше не мог сидеть и пяти минут. 

p.s: @Доктор Ступин завтра постараюсь сюда приложить все данные с диска. И да ещё вопрос, приобрел полужёсткий корсет, можно ли в нём сидеть/лежать? Боли у меня сейчас сильные в основном в положении лёжа и утром пока не расхожусь. Лёжа вообще не понимаю какую позу занять, сплю уже и ноги на подушке, и подушка между колен - всё равно боль до принятия таблеток.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2021)

Thesd64 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, на работе пока что больничный на 2 недели.
> об операции сразу подумал, ибо ко всему этому диабетик с 1 типом может и из за этого (хотя вряд ли) но жировая дистрофия по Modic меня настораживает
> невролог сказала об операции, якобы если уже и назначенное лечение не поможет то оперироваться перед этим консультация с нейрохирургом. но назначенное лечение явно не помогает от слова "совсем" . эффект обезболивающих проходит и боль нарастает, самое интересно что в одно и то же время ночью где то в 4 часа боли начинаются. а без сирдалуда и обезболивающих я вообще спать наверно не буду.


Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?
Неотложным?
Плановым?
Профилактическим?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2021)

Thesd64 написал(а):


> ... при чихании кстати тоже прострелы были, сейчас они как то мягче стали что ли возможно из за таблеток и капельниц. Кстати боли при сидении сейчас нет от слова совсем, раньше не мог сидеть и пяти минут.


Хорошо. Улучшается.



Thesd64 написал(а):


> p.s: @Доктор Ступин завтра постараюсь сюда приложить все данные с диска. И да ещё вопрос, приобрел полужёсткий корсет, можно ли в нём сидеть/лежать? Боли у меня сейчас сильные в основном в положении лёжа и утром пока не расхожусь. Лёжа вообще не понимаю какую позу занять, сплю уже и ноги на подушке, и подушка между колен - всё равно боль до принятия таблеток.


Можно сидеть и лежать, но зачем, если нет боли сидя.
Корсет работает при ходьбе и работе.


----------

